

Cdecl (C gibberish to/from English) - yan
http://www.cdecl.org/

======
yan
A project by ridiculous_fish (his announcement:
<http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/archives/2009/11/12/cdecl/>)

Even though this should be familiar to anyone who spent any time with K&R.

